# netzteil 24 volt



## Leitmayr (15 September 2011)

Hallo zusammmen,
könnte uns villeicht jemand ein 24 Volt Gleistrom Netzteil (ca. 5-10 Amper)zur Hutschienen Montage (35mm) für unser Jugend-Forscht Projekt sponsern. Wäre wirklich seehr freundlich von euch. 
wir würden uns sehr freuen.
mfg.
Sebastian


----------



## Leitmayr (15 September 2011)

*24 volt netzteil*

die sache hat sich erledigt 
mfg.
sebastian


----------

